# Lighting Question



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Once I complete my winter project of setting up my 125 gal as a planted tank I am planning to make my now empty 55 gal (with universal rocks 3D background) my first Mbuna cichlid tank. I really do not want to purchase a new light right now so I was wondering if I could use my Hagen GLO T5HO fixture with lower intensity bulbs over my cichlid tank? If so which bulbs would be best? Colors - blues and whites? How about the length of time such a light should be on during the day using a timer? Thanks to all responding members :betta:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lighting on a mbuna tank is a matter of choice(what you want to see)as those fish usaully destroy plants,as they like to eat them.Without plants you only need lights on when you are watching your fish as they don't really care eitherway(may even prefer lights out).


----------



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks coralbandit but I was still wondering what color combination of flourescent light bulbs showoff the cichlids best and not grow algae. I am assuming the white and pink lights for growing plants would not be suitable or there are better color combos for viewing. I plan to only have rocks besides my 3D 'rocky' background with the mbunas. Thanks again.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I love the color blue lights provide for my fish.I have "bright white"(12,000K) and deep blue LEDS or actinics on all my tanks.The algae is usaully controlled best by keeping your light cycle short(6-8 hours).


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would do a daylight/actinic mix. If the light level is low you can theoretically keep it on longer and not have algae issues. Honestly, I think most people can get by with just 6hrs a day. It is usually just hard for people to wrap their heads around that idea. Timers work best. I used to have my tanks only come on in the evening during the week, but weekends was always a couple of hours in the morning so I could enjoy the fish when I first got up and then a slightly lesser time in the evening on those days. Having a timer you can program multiple times is a beautiful thing.


----------

